# Proteus Error "No model specified"



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola, estoy comenzando a utilizr proteus 6, pero al tratar de simular el circuito que eh anexado, me sale el siguiente error:



> SIMULATION LOG
> ==============
> Design:   E:\Downloads\Compressed\1403_ EntrenadorLCD\1403_ EntrenadorLCD\cONDUCT-METRO.DSN
> Doc. no.: <NONE>
> ...



Ya intenté configurar el Power rail, pero no me salió y siguen saliendo más errores, alguien me puede decir que debo de hacer???

Saludos y de antemano gracias


----------



## ratoseco (Oct 24, 2006)

no simulacion carece de Models


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 24, 2006)

ratoseco dijo:
			
		

> no simulacion carece de Models



Hola, gracias por la respuesta pero no le comprendo lo que trata de darme a entender , soy novato en el proteus y no se lo que proteus conoce como Models.

Busque en la ayuda del Proteus y "models" y dice que en ocasiones dan errores cuando 2 integrados tiene la misma referencia como "u1" o que tal evz las fuentes estan mal que debo configurarlas en Power Rail.

Hice lo de power Rail y ahora me dq otro error de Fuentes .

En el archivo que me adjunta esta la respuesta???? estoy tratando de abrirlo pero como mi versión es más viejita ocuparé actualizarla, en cuanto pueda lo abro.

Alguna otra pista???

Saludos y Gracias


********************
Ya he comprendido, me puse a checar la lista de componetes y en algunos marca que no son simulables, lamentablemente sin esos Ics no podré simular mi circuito correctamente, en fin habrá que ingeniárselas de otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Oct 24, 2006)

En versiones mas recientes de PROTEUS suele haber mas modelos simulables (por ejemplo en el 6.9 estan los DAC simulables y en 6.7 no), con eso quiza puedas solucionar tu problema, otra forma pero q solo me han contado no la he probado es que busques la libreria del componete q necesites en una versión mas reciente, lo copias y lo pegas en la carpeta correspondiente de tu proteus y dicen q funciona.
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## ratoseco (Oct 24, 2006)

Carecen de muchos models para componentes en Proteus. Si no hay hacer un model de respecto a cada componente esto él no simular. 
Él son sólo hacer la placa  él ARES.

salud
Portugal


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 24, 2006)

ratoseco dijo:
			
		

> Carecen de muchos models para componentes en Proteus. Si no hay hacer un model de respecto a cada componente esto él no simular.
> Él son sólo hacer la placa  él ARES.
> 
> salud
> Portugal



Hola, gracias pro las respuestas, hay ADC que si son simulables pero el que yo ocupo no  ni en la versión 6.9 de cualquier manera gracias Braulio y a rotesco también por su traducción al español 

Saludos


----------



## fgcom (Mar 25, 2007)

vi tu diseño

Para el 74ALS244, te recomiendo cambiarlo por el 74ls244 si te conviene. Generalmente para la serie 74 los modelos estan disponibles como 74LS y no 74ALS.

Para el conversor, busca otro o busca dentro de la seccion "modelling primitives " quiza te sea util


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2007)

fgcom dijo:
			
		

> vi tu diseño
> 
> Para el 74ALS244, te recomiendo cambiarlo por el 74ls244 si te conviene. Generalmente para la serie 74 los modelos estan disponibles como 74LS y no 74ALS.
> 
> Para el conversor, busca otro o busca dentro de la seccion "modelling primitives " quiza te sea util



Hola, si el problema era ese que yo estaba usando componentes no simulables, como eran mis primeros pasos en proteus no sabía que algunas cosas no se pueden simular, la versión más nueva trae unos cuantos componentes más por si quieren probarla.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## kande (Mar 27, 2007)

hola buenas. Amigo EinSoldiatGott espero poder ayudarte con mi respuesta ya que yo tambien soy usuario del proteus 6 profesional y creo que ese error te da a la hora de simular debido a que los modelos los has "copiado y pegado", por lo que pueden ocurrir dos cosas; que el nombre tambien se "copie",y tengas 2unidades de mismo nombre, y eso no se puede o bien que te salga sin un nombre determinado y tengas q dárselo tu mismo. Espero que lo entiendas y que te sirva de ayuda. Si no es asi no me importaria volver a explicartelo de nuevo

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2007)

kande dijo:
			
		

> hola buenas. Amigo EinSoldiatGott espero poder ayudarte con mi respuesta ya que yo tambien soy usuario del proteus 6 profesional y creo que ese error te da a la hora de simular debido a que los modelos los has "copiado y pegado", por lo que pueden ocurrir dos cosas; que el nombre tambien se "copie",y tengas 2unidades de mismo nombre, y eso no se puede o bien que te salga sin un nombre determinado y tengas q dárselo tu mismo. Espero que lo entiendas y que te sirva de ayuda. Si no es asi no me importaria volver a explicartelo de nuevo
> 
> Saludos



Hola compañero muchas gracias, aunque ese circuito ya lo terminé, aprendí que a la hora de escoger el componente de la lista, ahi mismo dice si es simulable o no, pero eso lo descubrí hasta después de postear eso. También había notado lo que usted me comenta acerca de componentes copiados, pues al hacer esto aparece un signo de interrogación en el número del componente y no deja simularlo .

Saludos y gracias


----------



## kande (Mar 27, 2007)

> Hola compañero muchas gracias, aunque ese circuito ya lo terminé, aprendí que a la hora de escoger el componente de la lista, ahi mismo dice si es simulable o no, pero eso lo descubrí hasta después de postear eso. También había notado lo que usted me comenta acerca de componentes copiados, pues al hacer esto aparece un signo de interrogación en el número del componente y no deja simularlo .



Saludos y gracias

Si, de lo que dice si es simulable o no, no me di cuenta de decirtelo  ops: ,  pero bueno, a todos nos pasan cosas de las que tiempo despues nos damos cuenta... je je   

Saludos


----------



## beto816 (Jun 5, 2009)

Holas mis hermanos tengo un problema al iniciar el programa proteus me aparece un error y no se inicia porque cérea ya instale como 20 versiones distintas y 3000000000 parches y no pasa nada


----------



## 8escorpio9 (Mar 11, 2010)

hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro pero tengo una pregunta como puedo hacer que un modelo  que no se puede simular se simule. que proteus al selecionarlo de la lista te lodice. para ser especifico tengo que simular el 74ls181 pero manda un erros de modelo no especifico. agradeseria su pronta respuesta.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 11, 2010)

si el componente no se puede simular no se puede simular... si es un conector o algo asi yo simpre lo deshabilito de la simulacion en la parte de propiedades de cada componente que no quiero simular
espero les ayude


----------



## Vick (Mar 11, 2010)

En la versión 7.6 ya se puede simular el 74181...


----------



## kiran1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Aquí voy a explicar por qué ningún modelo especificó error en Proteus. Espero que pueda resolver el error.

Gracias y saludos
kiran bhosale


----------

